# Fung Wah shuts down for good



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 26, 2015)

Saw this on Metro-Magazine: http://www.metro-magazine.com/motorcoach/news/294859/owner-fung-wah-shuttering-for-good.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jul 27, 2015)

They have others like Lucky Star. Fung Wah being closed will just make it easier for someone to take their place.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 27, 2015)

Fung Wah resumed service after fixing their safety issues but, this time, instead of being shut down, they are going out of business due to financial problems.

Lucky Star is definitely going to try and expand, since they have also resumed service, but they must be feeling the heat from Megabus, BoltBus, and Peter Pan.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jul 27, 2015)

How popular are Chinatown buses these days?

They were a cheap alternative to Greyhound and Amtrak when they were the only option for intercity travel in the northwest (outside of driving), but now with the big guys operating better funded discount carriers (BoltBus and Megabus) and the feds cracking down on safety... seems like it would be a tough for a Chinatown bus company to survive.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't think they're nearly as popular as they used to be, but having cheap walk-up fares, no need for online booking, and frequent, unreserved departures could give them a big edge in convenience compared to the competitors.

Peter Pan seems to be very aggressive in attacking the NEC while Greyhound has cut a few schedules again.


----------

